# TL base pay change and pay increases



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 23, 2022)

Anyone else hear about an upcoming adjustment in TL pay? Increasing base pay to offset gaps between external hires and people who are already in role/promoted internally, and then a subsequent increase based on time in role as a leader?


----------



## boringClerk03 (Aug 24, 2022)

Hmm? Do you have more details to share about this, fam? What are your resources, and how valid are these claims, please?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 24, 2022)

Not knowing if this is something companywide or just for certain regions, groups, or districts I don’t want to risk exposing them but the information came from a business partner. An increase in base pay that is intended to lessen the variance in PG45 pay, and an increase AFTER that based on time in role. They’re trying to do something about leadership turnover, and respond to feedback from PG45 leaders who are pissed that they have been with Target for years and started as TMs and worked their way up (or started as TLs and have proven themselves for years) and are making the same or less than newer external hires or even internals. With all the recent turnover, and difficulty hiring leaders, lots of internal promotions are already getting $1-3 above base, at least in my district (source on this is firsthand knowledge from multiple stores I’m in, as well as other leaders in the district), and we all know that doesn’t stay secret for long. Why should John who started as a TM ten years ago and got promoted and has been a TL for 8+ years getting a mix of middle and top review scores make less than the TM who was hired 2 years ago and was just promoted, or the TL that was externally hired a few years ago and has gotten 2 ION reviews, thanks to externals getting significantly better offers and the existing way base pay is increased screwing over people who’ve been around?

I’ll hit up another bp during business hours later and see what they know, and hopefully I’ll be seeing a director Friday who I can probe for info. I’ll update if I learn more, of course.

I did get confirmation from a director last week regarding the timing on something shitty and far less exciting (not pay related) lol but I don’t know who else has been looped in yet and if HQ is reading this, while I might doing something different and somewhere else than the last time I updated my profile or posted often it wouldn’t be hard for them to figure out who I am 😂


----------



## BackupTL (Aug 24, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I did get confirmation from a director last week regarding the timing on something shitty and far less exciting (not pay related) lol but I don’t know who else has been looped in yet and if HQ is reading this, while I might doing something different and somewhere else than the last time I updated my profile or posted often it wouldn’t be hard for them to figure out who I am 😂


Post that shiz on a throwaway account lol we wanna know


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Sep 9, 2022)

Updated pay charts released yesterday, details on the increase for time next Thursday. Not for time in role, but time at Target is what I’m understanding it as now. Details delayed until Thursday due to a technical problem with workday.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Sep 9, 2022)

PG45 base pay for a low volume in my area raised to $23


----------



## Inboundbeast (Sep 10, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Updated pay charts released yesterday, details on the increase for time next Thursday. Not for time in role, but time at Target is what I’m understanding it as now. Details delayed until Thursday due to a technical problem with workday.


Is this all stores? This is unheard of in mine..


----------



## checklane01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> Is this all stores? This is unheard of in mine..


I got an email before close from Workday regarding the compensation change, effective 9/11.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Sep 10, 2022)

I just checked Workday. Effective 9/11, my store raised it's starting wage to $15.75.  I received a 2% increase because I've been there more than 2 years and my wage is more than the new starting wage.


----------



## okipullupHBA (Sep 12, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Anyone else hear about an upcoming adjustment in TL pay? Increasing base pay to offset gaps between external hires and people who are already in role/promoted internally, and then a subsequent increase based on time in role as a leader?


I was told that TM’s will be going up to 15.75 if they aren’t there already and if you’ve worked with Target 2+ years you get an additional 2%. TL’s (doesn’t matter what kind) base pay is $20 and now will be 23.75 and same thing if you’ve worked 2+ years.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 13, 2022)

So the TL base wage goes up 18%!

That will surely narrow the gap between that a TL makes amongst their peers.

I am sure that will cause the experienced TLs to leave even more than normal.


----------



## MrT (Sep 13, 2022)

Did ETLs get a pay bump?  ETLs been leaving left and right in my area.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 13, 2022)

ETLs didn’t get a raise, just PG35 and 45.


----------



## MrT (Sep 13, 2022)

I guess it is different for them and they probably have a decent chance at negotiating a higher salary themselves. It's just wild to me that we got another bump and AFAIK they haven't really been getting any increases.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Sep 13, 2022)

ETLs can get way bigger raises and bonuses than TLs, although internals tend to get screwed on pay when they are first promoted, just like TLs 🤷🏻‍♂️ they’ll live


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Sep 13, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> So the TL base wage goes up 18%!
> 
> That will surely narrow the gap between that a TL makes amongst their peers.
> 
> I am sure that will cause the experienced TLs to leave even more than normal.


You mean the experienced TLs in role for years with good reviews that were making less than new external hires, or even new internal promotes?

At least from what I’ve observed, this was the bigger gripe, and something this aimed to resolve. 2% increase for 2+ years is a little weak though, how about a 5% increase for 5+ years too?

When I was a TL, I would have been pleased with this; a decent bump from where I was at above base pay then a bit of a bump, so I’m not making less than new and failing TLs? More pay and a step in the right direction towards some fairness? I know we aren’t used to Target treating us so… slightly-less-shitty 😂 but let’s call this a win


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 14, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> You mean the experienced TLs in role for years with good reviews that were making less than new external hires, or even new internal promotes?
> 
> At least from what I’ve observed, this was the bigger gripe, and something this aimed to resolve. 2% increase for 2+ years is a little weak though, how about a 5% increase for 5+ years too?
> 
> When I was a TL, I would have been pleased with this; a decent bump from where I was at above base pay then a bit of a bump, so I’m not making less than new and failing TLs? More pay and a step in the right direction towards some fairness? I know we aren’t used to Target treating us so… slightly-less-shitty 😂 but let’s call this a win


I concur with this first statement.

If I was Target I would have just made percentage raises across the board rather then combining a pay bump and raises.

Your point about a higher raise for those have been there more than 5 years makes a lot of sense.

IMHO Target is more worried about hiring new TLs than retaining current ones.

Target is good at getting current TMs to be a TL because "hey it pays more"

One our of TMs recently went to another store that LOST FIVE TLS to become one.

This TM knew the ETL that was just transferred there too.


----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 18, 2022)

Just checked again since it’s a new Sunday and no pay raise here. So I guess I’m not one of them. Shouldn’t surprise me but of course I’m still bummed. Only been with the company over 20 years. I do like what I do as a TL for the most part and will continue to work my way through the trenches for the best reviews I can get and continue to move up. On a side note I haven’t heard about raises at all in my store so I assume it’s our entire market that isn’t affected.


----------



## NKG (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm tempted to come back as a service and engagement leader with $23 per hour.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Sep 18, 2022)

targetuser said:


> Just checked again since it’s a new Sunday and no pay raise here. So I guess I’m not one of them. Shouldn’t surprise me but of course I’m still bummed. Only been with the company over 20 years. I do like what I do as a TL for the most part and will continue to work my way through the trenches for the best reviews I can get and continue to move up. On a side note I haven’t heard about raises at all in my store so I assume it’s our entire market that isn’t affected.


Most of us (especially TL) are getting small base pay bumps across the board so like previously, the ones already in role get nothing as they are compensated slightly higher. Thus, brand new TLs are the only ones that benefit. Only 1 TL in PG45 in my store got a raise when our base increased last week.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 21, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> Most of us (especially TL) are getting small base pay bumps across the board so like previously, the ones already in role get nothing as they are compensated slightly higher. Thus, brand new TLs are the only ones that benefit. Only 1 TL in PG45 in my store got a raise when our base increased last week.


New in role benefit, those in role for years with good reviews get no adjustments, as they’ve already worked themselves far enough up the pay scale.  Thats the Target way.   Distribution, same story.  The longer you stay the more you’re screwed over.


----------



## smarthuddle (Sep 22, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> New in role benefit, those in role for years with good reviews get no adjustments, as they’ve already worked themselves far enough up the pay scale.  Thats the Target way.   Distribution, same story.  The longer you stay the more you’re screwed over



Definitely sucks. But it’s almost basically built in job security with the knowledge you have.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 22, 2022)

I've spent 8 years as a Food Service TL (12 years at Target in total) and got a $1.09. I've been at or near the base pay for my entire career, despite getting a 6% raise the last 5 years. So this raise can also benefit those of us who have consistently outperformed our peers for several years, even if those shitty peers end up making the same amount. I'll take the higher pay, keep my blinders on, and do my job like a good little drone.


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 22, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Anyone else hear about an upcoming adjustment in TL pay? Increasing base pay to offset gaps between external hires and people who are already in role/promoted internally, and then a subsequent increase based on time in role as a leader?


Just heard about this last week from HR...TL base pay for us is now $20.75. So everyone that wasn't at that already got bumped up.
Our old TL base pay was $19.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2022)

NKG said:


> I'm tempted to come back as a service and engagement leader with $23 per hour.


You’d make a great PML..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> Just heard about this last week from HR...TL base pay for us is now $20.75. So everyone that wasn't at that already got bumped up.
> Our old TL base pay was $19.


Lol whaaat???


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 22, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Lol whaaat???


Yep


----------



## NKG (Sep 23, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You’d make a great PML..


I swear if you don't stop I'm telling everyone about 🍆


----------



## BackupTL (Sep 27, 2022)

My TLs mostly got $.50 ad hoc raises. Most are over 2 years tenure.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 27, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> You mean the experienced TLs in role for years with good reviews that were making less than new external hires, or even new internal promotes?
> 
> At least from what I’ve observed, this was the bigger gripe, and something this aimed to resolve. 2% increase for 2+ years is a little weak though, how about a 5% increase for 5+ years too?
> 
> When I was a TL, I would have been pleased with this; a decent bump from where I was at above base pay then a bit of a bump, so I’m not making less than new and failing TLs? More pay and a step in the right direction towards some fairness? I know we aren’t used to Target treating us so… slightly-less-shitty 😂 but let’s call this a win


I agree, 2% is an absolute joke. That's the raise you would get for a really shitty review and it's a slap in the face to those who work hard to get good reviews each year.


----------

